# גלריה מאירהוף



## מתחתנות (7/1/12)

גלריה מאירהוף 
מישהו היה ויכול לספר קצת התרשמות? מחירים? חוויה?


----------



## ronitvas (7/1/12)

מקום מהמם בעיני 
אם כי יש מספר בעיות שצריך לקחת אותן בחשבון: 1. זה באמצע של האמצע של תל אביב והגישה לא מאוד נוחה. גם נושא החנייה לא סימפטי. 2. השירותים, או יותר נכון הדרך אל השירותים, לא נעימה. את כאילו עוברת בתוך מתנ"ס או בבית ספר. הם אמורים לשים וילון שיסתיר..... לא יודעת, לי זה הפריע. תבדקו גם את הגישה לנכים, לשירותים ובכלל. 3. המחיר גבוה לדעתי, ויש עליו לא מעט תוספות (לפי מה שידוע לי) חוצמזה, זה באמת מקום יפהפה, אחלה שירות ונעים!!!


----------



## מתחתנות (7/1/12)

ראיתי עכשיו 
ביקורת .. כתבו שמנה כולל התוספות על המלצרים ברמנים וכו' מיקר את המנה ל 490 שקל.. תגידי... אנשים התחרפנו??????????


----------



## ronitvas (7/1/12)

אכן תמונות קשות....


----------

